# Any breeding "teams" out there???



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

This question came about because of the critique thread on the crowntail. 

I know there are Betta Clubs and all of that, who are part of the IBC. Are there any breeding teams out there, not necessarily a club, but two or three people who all help in one shape or form to produce the best possible fish and enter in IBC sanctioned shows (i.e., one breeds, one finances the operation, one <you enter here>, etc)?

Are there any interested breeders that need help with the other stuff and willing to form a team?


----------



## titolatino1970 (Mar 11, 2011)

being a new breeder myself i would join a team


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Unsure about teams, but a lot of breeders will trade breeding stock with people they know (or met through different clubs) regularly, or will send out males/females to other breeders for free. 

That is all that I know of.. people will offer help and advice regularly, but since most don't end up living near one another the only thing they really can do is share breeders/spawns to help each other. I've been given a few breeding males/females for free myself from other breeders when they are done breeding them, etc.

Just because I haven't seen it, doesn't mean they don't have teams - if I lived near another active breeder who shows I would work with them to help create some show quality fish.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

We don't do teams. We do the work and pay for it ourselves. It does not lend itself to being a team sport unless you are married to or have parent or child for the other team player.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

We do teams, not all of us colaborate with other people's fish. Betta Nation is the team I breed for.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

polukoff said:


> We do teams, not all of us colaborate with other people's fish. Betta Nation is the team I breed for.


Is that what you will be showing under this spring?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Hehe me and my boyfriend are a team - I shop (for fish) and he pays!


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

It is very interesting. I understand that breeding/showing can be thought of more as a one person operation, but wouldn't it be easier if you had help? I know it probably would not make sense for the more established breeders - since you've already surpassed the "startup" hardships, but what about the up and comers or those just considering about starting but for one reason or another (i.e., can't afford to but equipment/stock or has the money but doesn't have the means to send fish to shows economically)? 

I guess what I'm getting at is, if down the line someone came to you and said - "Hey, I'd like to form a team - we agree what we want to breed, you do the breeding and I'll finance the operation." Would an up and comer who is serious about breeding with the goal of winning in shows take up that offer? Would that be considered a "team" in the eyes of the more established breeders/IBC officials, or something that would be frowned upon and hurt both "team" members?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Who would take the credit, who would keep the awards/ribbons earned? The person who spent the money, or the person who spent the hours a day it takes to raise them?

I suppose it's up to each person whether or not they would work good with another to raise and show fish. Having a good, trustworthy friend in the business is a plus in many ways and others do have that.. can share fish, tips, etc. 

I don't see why people can't be teams if they can work out the small details.. they would probably need to live real close to one another - as the person who is financing it would feel out of the loop and not involved if they live in another state and isn't doing anything other than watching their money go away. And if they do live close by, the person financing it may want to be hands on - and there you run the risk of the finance person feeling as if the other is getting a "free ride" in time. Competitions can easily bring out competitive feelings/behavior and the person who is paying for everything will have the one-up on the person who isn't. 
On the flip side - say the other person does 100% of the work in breeding/raising and may feel like they deserve more due to doing all the work, etc.

This is based on a 2-3 person team.. there are groups out there or large "teams" but they tend to show their own personal fish.

There are a lot of cons in doing this in teams - and the pros you can get without being in a team and just being active in the community. 

Personally I think it would work best if it was a group/club thing where there are multiple people who help one another, trade fish, etc.. which those are all over the place. If you want to start a team then by all means I don't see why you can't create one.


----------



## polukoff (Nov 23, 2011)

Basement Bettas said:


> Is that what you will be showing under this spring?


No it's not so much of a showing team, I exchange show quality fish with the locals and we form a group of breeders. We are all showing, none of us have plans to show together. I think we all secretly want to win.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have a team called friends I've made through the years. We sell each other fish for cheap and always give each other opportunities to buy equipment and fish off of each other first before they hit AB or the forums.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

This system sounds more like what we do in the horse world only in this horse world this is more nessisarry as breeding's can sell for $10,000. Normally one person owns the mare and the other owns the money and then they go in co owning the foal. They split share on the foals winnings or overall sale price and if one wants to completely own the horse they have to pay the others share off to them. We use to do this when we ran our Arabian horse breeding farm early on. Rather than buy $30,000-$50,000 mares we shared and leased horses or co owned foals. We owned a stallion back then who broke our bank and so we had to save up for years before we were able to buy our own mares. Once our breeding operation and studs got off the ground then we were self funded and no longer associated with other barns aside from the barn our horses were trained at for shows. I can't imagine it would be quite as needed in betta's though unless you are looking into buying $100 imports to get the best of the best early on.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Keep in mind, you don't get paid to win shows, etc, only if you sell fish and even then you won't be selling a ton of fish. So working in a team I would suggest people go in equally to avoid one person losing a ton of money.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Unless someone wants to pay me for half of my supplies and come every other day to do water changes, I'm not interested in only getting half of the credit if any of my fish were to place in a show. 

I love collaborating with other breeders and working on special color projects in which we can trade fish for fresh genes, but the spawning and fry-rearing burden for MY fish falls entirely to me. Same as them. We work together to improve the species as breeders, but we stand separately when our work is evaluated.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

polukoff said:


> No it's not so much of a showing team, I exchange show quality fish with the locals and we form a group of breeders. We are all showing, none of us have plans to show together. I think we all secretly want to win.


It's pretty cool.. We all know eachother and have bought or sold to eachother.. There's Kim, Nicole, Skip, Rachel, Alex, And I. We all live in the Austin Area.. Or near it

Though Alex. I think you and Rachel are a REAL team. Both do waterchanges. Both working on lines, etc.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The Lonestar group is srt of a *team* meaning they support each other, cheer each other on and help each other out with fantastic advice. Lori, Sherolyn, Karen, Meredith Gerald, Kayla and others, you guys rock and I'm so proud to be a part of such a friendly, helpful, generous group of people!


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am in talks of getting a type of team started.
I have all of the breeding supplies but she is planning to supply me with a good pair here and there so I can get my operation started on a good foot.
We aren't planning to show together or anything though. Our main idea is that I'll breed f1, supply her with some babies from that spawn, she has the ability to do whatever she wants with them, sell and get some of her money back, keep and breed an f2, or keep as pets.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> The Lonestar group is srt of a *team* meaning they support each other, cheer each other on and help each other out with fantastic advice. Lori, Sherolyn, Karen, Meredith Gerald, Kayla and others, you guys rock and I'm so proud to be a part of such a friendly, helpful, generous group of people!


Hehehe :-D I don't live there, but I learn so much from the people in the group and help when I can! Thanks for the shout out  You rock too!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You don't have to live there to be a member. Kayla is from Oklahoma, I think. I'm not there yet but should be in another 4-5 months.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I hope you do get there soon! I wish I was there  and it's true.. Leslie is in NY.. but we have the TX flag up in the room with the breeding fish.. does that count?


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

You guys are one of the few reasons why I'd consider moving to Texas! I like it when I can associate a name with a face.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I want to move to Dallas. Fish and bigger shuffle scene. 

I'm also an LSB member. Nice to have so much info available.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

We need to get a MN scene started here for fish breeders. I know they are around, just all over the place.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I can't wait to get down there and get involved with the IBC if I can. I'll need someone who can provide me with transportation, though. Hopefully, something can be worked out.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't know you were in LSB Meeko.. huh.. 

Aww DQ, I wish I was there even moreso now! But there are a lot of good people, I'm sure you won't have too much trouble.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish you were going to be down there too, Meredith. Then we could hang out and talk bettas. lol


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

lol and you can come over and take any you want that I have 

We hope one day to move down there.. he misses it so bad. But where we are at now, we bring in about 3-4x the amount we spend on bills, etc. But if we lived in TX the cost of living would take all the extra money away


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm Dominnic from LSB  Haven't been posting much since I took a break from fish.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Ah okay.. I've only been with the group 2-3 months. Glad to have you back!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've been with them for about 6 months.I eventually want to take in retired breeders and culls like my little Joe Dirt and Nemo. I think I'll call my "retirement home" Peaceful Waters retirement home for bettas. lol


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Let me know when you are ready for more culls, Teresa! Lol. I'll probably have a platinum white one or two.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG I'd love to have a platinum white! I have to wait until I get out of here.


----------

